# MERM appendix



## Habib

Can someone share off copy of MERM Aapendix please?


----------



## HeterosexusOfRome

Funny you should ask, I actually have a scanned copy of this. How can I share it with you?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In the message box you can drag or attach files &lt; 0.98MB in size.  Otherwise you may post a dropbox link or message each other personal emails.


----------



## Habib

HeterosexusOfRome said:


> Funny you should ask, I actually have a scanned copy of this. How can I share it with you?


I sent you my personal email address. Appreciate your help?


----------



## mamba24

Many I too get a copy?

[email protected]


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Just an FYI, the MERM appendix really isn't that necessary, as most of it is summary material of better compilations of references that you should already have.  If you need the _index_ portion (which is helpful to have separately bound), that is available for free from PPi.


----------



## ccbiggs

HeterosexusOfRome said:


> Funny you should ask, I actually have a scanned copy of this. How can I share it with you?


Could I get a copy as well? [email protected]


----------



## Habib

Check your email.

Good luck for the exam!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Habib said:


> Check your email.
> 
> Good luck for the exam!


I'd like a copy as well


----------



## Habib

Should be in your inbox.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Habib said:


> Should be in your inbox.


Nothing yet.


----------



## Brett

Could you send one to me too please? [email protected]

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habib

Audi driver said:


> Nothing yet.


I sent it again to you and Brett. May be the first time I copied wrong email address, let me know if you get it.

thanks


----------



## Brett

I got it, thank you for the help Habib.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Habib said:


> I sent it again to you and Brett. May be the first time I copied wrong email address, let me know if you get it.
> 
> thanks


Got it now.  Thanks!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Stupid double posts.


----------



## johnnyl507

Is this a PDF copy of all the MERM appendix/support material?


----------



## Habib

Yes


----------



## HUSSEY

Habib, or anyone else with access, could I get a copy of the Appendices?  I bought the Thermal and Fluids review manual and no appendices, PPI say go by the MERM?!?!


----------



## HUSSEY

HUSSEY said:


> Habib, or anyone else with access, could I get a copy of the Appendices?  I bought the Thermal and Fluids review manual and no appendices, PPI say go by the MERM?!?!


email address is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## SK82 P.E.

Check you email.


----------



## Lizzie17

Hi. Are you still sending out copies of the 13th Edition of the MERM Appedix?

[email protected]


----------



## berk10

If this post is still active - I would really appreciate a copy as well. 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## SK82 P.E.

Lizzie17 said:


> Hi. Are you still sending out copies of the 13th Edition of the MERM Appedix?
> 
> [email protected]






berk10 said:


> If this post is still active - I would really appreciate a copy as well.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


I've been MIA for a moment, has someone sent you two a copy?


----------



## Lizzie17

SK82 said:


> I've been MIA for a moment, has someone sent you two a copy?


No, not yet. I would really appreciate one though!

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## berk10

SK82 said:


> I've been MIA for a moment, has someone sent you two a copy?


Me either. If you could send me one that would be great! 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## mgwhitehead

SK82 said:


> I've been MIA for a moment, has someone sent you two a copy?


SK82, could you send me one as well? [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## cjhoolihan

HeterosexusOfRome said:


> Funny you should ask, I actually have a scanned copy of this. How can I share it with you?


CAN YOU PLEASE SHARE WITH ME??? can you send it to

[email protected]


----------



## tito450r

HeterosexusOfRome said:


> Funny you should ask, I actually have a scanned copy of this. How can I share it with you?


Could you please share with me?

My email is:

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## JJB14

I would also like a copy if possible!

Email: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## eref2009

I would like to have a copy...i appriciate that...thanks

[email protected]


----------



## TimWise88

I would appreciate a copy as well!

Email: [email protected]

Thank you so much!


----------



## mp57078

Hi, Could I please get a copy of the Appendix pdf?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## nirvick

Hi,

Can you please send me a copy of the MERM appendix? I will really appreciate that.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## MikeGlass1969

I am jealous.  I had to make/scan my own last year...


----------



## Saad85

Would you please send to me the soft copy of MERM appendix?

your kind support is highly appreciated


----------



## nikkisaur

Can someone send to me as well?

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## jtech452

Please send it to me

[email protected]

Or why not put it in dropbox, and post a share link on the discussion? 

Thanks!


----------



## hsivk

Can I please have a copy as well? My email id is: 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## MikeGlass1969

I won't do it for fear of copyright infringement....  I bought the e-book for $50 and printed out the majority of the pages.  In case you don't want to scan all those pages.  PPI regularly post and scans the forums.


----------



## amats42

Good Afternoon,

I was wondering if it was possible to get a PDF copy of the appendix as well. I have the MERM and I have been scanning pages to bind separately, but the quality just isn't good. I have the 13th edition MERM.

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## Fareed

Can someone send it to [email protected], please?

Greatly appreciate this effort and having such platform is great!


----------



## Ted

Could someone also send me a copy?

[email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MetalMan

May I have a copy too, please?

tcolesen at gmail dot com

Thanks! Getting down to the wire for next week's exam.


----------



## MAR

Hi. Are you still sending out copies of the 13th Edition of the MERM Appedix? I would really appreciate that!


[email protected]


----------



## MAR

I am still waiting for anyone to send the appendix to me please!



[email protected]


----------



## bernie

Could I get a copy of the appendix as well? 

My email is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## MAR

I am still waiting for anyone to send the appendix to me please!



[email protected]


----------



## NHEngineer037

Could I trouble somebody that has the appendix scanned to forward me a copy at [email protected] ? 

Many thanks!

Ill reply to this once received.


----------



## bban

Hi. Are you still sending out copies of the 13th Edition of the MERM Appedix?

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## bban

Hi. Are you still sending out copies of the 13th Edition of the MERM Appedix?

[email protected]

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ezzieyguywuf

I am also interested. [email protected]


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bump

Is there an active user who can share a copy of the appendix?


----------



## Pieshekar

If someone has a pdf copy i would like a copy too please

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Suhaib Ahmed

Can someone please send it to me also?

[email protected]


----------



## Vel2018

Hello,

Please send me a copy as well. Thank you very much! 

[email protected]


----------



## jbuckmas

Could someone please send a copy to me also? Thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## Briguy

If there are copies of the MERM appendix going around I would love one.

[email protected]


----------



## abcmjj233

I would love a copy as well!

[email protected]


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

FTR: I have a copy but am no longer e-mailing it out.  I didn't have it when I took the exam, and passed.  If you feel this is going to put you over the hump somehow, spend your precious time studying instead of thinking about this.


----------



## mselim

If there are copies of the MERM appendix going around I would love one as well.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## shuynh84

same, would definitely appreciate it

[email protected]


----------



## Larix

It will definitely be aprpreciated if you can share the MERM appendix.

[email protected]


----------



## breezy_moto

Not seeing many responses in here, if someone has a copy they could share please reply or shoot me a pm so I can send you my email.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Df H

Can you share with me MERM appendix

please....

[email protected]


----------



## tinadarko

Hello, if this post is still active, I'd greatly appreciate someone sending me a copy as well:

[email protected]

thank you!!


----------



## Df H

Lizzie17 said:


> No, not yet. I would really appreciate one though!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Please, Dear ,,,,,, send it to:

[email protected]

Thanks,,,,

:wub:


----------



## nathanielnzrn

please send to me as well . Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## ManojD

If I could get one, it would be much appreciated as well. 

[email protected]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wow, they're charging for the index now??


----------



## Df H

I'd greatly appreciate someone sending me a copy as well:

[email protected]

thanks. Aloooot


----------



## Vabludov

I'd also like a seperate copy to throw in a binder. Please and thank you.

[email protected]


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

squaretaper said:


> Wow, they're charging for the index now??


Just checked.  Can confirm.  $15?  WTH???


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Audi driver said:


> Just checked.  Can confirm.  $15?  WTH???


I suspect this is a result of the recent purchase of PPI by Kaplan. I'm glad I printed the index when it was free!


----------



## monty01

I've bought the textbook, and also have electronic access.  But i can't print any of the pages to organize some of the important figures, charts &amp; graphs.  Copying from this huge thing is a bear.  Gonna tab, tab and tab some more.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

monty01 said:


> I've bought the textbook, and also have electronic access.  But i can't print any of the pages to organize some of the important figures, charts &amp; graphs.  Copying from this huge thing is a bear.  Gonna tab, tab and tab some more.


Pro tip: Tab topics on the bottom and tab equations on the side. That way when you open the book to the topic, you only ever see the relevant equations on the side. Try not to tab anything on top, it's the hardest to see.


----------



## ManojD

Anyone have a copy they can send to me? 

[email protected]


----------



## Surya

Hi all,

Anybody has a MERM appendix (pdf) ? Can you please send it to me. 

My email is    [email protected]

thanks to all and good luck for the exam prep.


----------



## TPatil

Please send it to me at [email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------

